# Woo! Cheap and Effective!



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

So, I found on Aquatraders a light setup I'm looking into for my first "real" planted tank. It'll be a 10g tank, with low light plants to begin with and toy around with to get the hang of things. It's a 36W compact flourescent fixture by Odyssea. It's $29.90 on Aquatrader, and it seems to be like $50+ on other sites, so I figure it's a good buy. It comes with a free bulb rated at 12000k. Basically, it's this:










Except it's shorter (20'' for a 10g, respectively). Leg mounts and bulb included. (The picture is for a larger one for 65w, the one I'm looking into is 36w). So, quick question, and I apologize in advance for making a simple task for experienced people into a drawn out project by a beginner like me =P. Judging from the advertisment (HERE, which lacks a picture, but if you go into the lighting, they all look the same except shorter and such, will this work, and work WELL? Assuming everything else is right, of course.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

keep in mind you get what you pay for.
These are really cheaply made fixtures.
There are many who started with these and many who still use them, but you might find it to be too cheaply made for your taste in the long run.
I have gone from the cheap lighting all the way to the expensive lighting and I can say for sure, IME and IMO that lighting is the last thing I would ever go cheap on again.
I think it worth it to spend a little time and research what you are getting and buy quality the first time.
That being said, this light WILL WORK.

but if you want something that is better quality and not really much more shop here and look for the refurbished. I have a couple of the refurbs and they look and act new.

www.tricitytropicals.com

look at the Current Satellite fixtures or the Orbit ones for a few bucks more.

one thing to make sure you do is get the RIGHT LIGHT BULBS
many will come set up for reefs and come with a white and blue light which the corals prefer.
for the plants you want either all white or the white / pink bulbs.

I think at aquatraders you might get to choose. At Tri City Tropicals, if you request it, for a small fee they will put in the right bulb.
The right bulb to ask for from Tri City is either the daylight 10,000k or the dual daylight 10,000k / 6700k or just the 6700k bulb.
make sure not to get anything like 420 or actinic (blue)


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh another thing about the aquatrader lights.
I am not sure about the PC lights, but they had T5's at one time now they call them T6, but they did not take normal T5 bulbs, they only took special T5 bulbs that you can't buy anywhere but aquatraders.
Again, I don't know if this is true with the PC light you are looking at, but if you buy a light where you can only get the bulbs from one place, it kind of limits your options.
BTW, they were out of the T5 bulbs for the longest time that my friend ended up buying a whole different fixture just so he could have light. Needless to say, he did not buy a cheap fixture a 2nd time.

Again, if you are set on getting this light, that is fine, IT WILL WORK, just know what you are getting.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> keep in mind you get what you pay for.
> These are really cheaply made fixtures.
> There are many who started with these and many who still use them, but you might find it to be too cheaply made for your taste in the long run.
> I have gone from the cheap lighting all the way to the expensive lighting and I can say for sure, IME and IMO that lighting is the last thing I would ever go cheap on again.
> ...


Ah, this is perfect! Thanks very much, I appreciate it. Looks like a referbished peice is in my future now.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I have purchase 2 fixtures from tricitytropicals over the past year,
after weeks of searching and agonizing over better lighting deals.
I purchased an refurb Orbit, which was simply an open box unit,
and later when they didn't have any refurbs in stock, I bought
a brand new Orbit. On both occasions George gave me the best
possible deal, as well as swapped out any blue bulbs for white.
Do not depend on their web sight for your order, better to email
them and be patient as their refurb inventory changes weekly.
If a refurb deal does not come up soon enough, find the lowest
listed competitors price, then negotiate a deal on a new one by
asking for a free blue to white bulb swap and free shipping.


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

hi sorry to hijack a old' thread' but I was myself looking at the aquatraders lighting I NEED a 48" fixture for my 55 gallon, I have seen the nice expensive one, and IMHO the damn fan is SOO annoying !!! I could not stand it !! not on my tank . I have a 45 that I had my BF diy for me with the compact flourecents' they do the job, but I would like to get a fixture with the legs that open up, (like on aquatraders) and I also would want the 4 bulb unit for my 55 so I can get the lighting I will need . can anyone help me with this refurbished lighting fixtures ?? I went to the link above and the site is under construction, and I cant see a email address anywhere .. can anyone give me the email addy ?? 

also can ANYONE tell me the best lighting for my set up ?? I do not want loud fans, I cant belive you guys pay so much for this name brand with a loud fan that is way too annoying !!! 

any help will be greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I got my light from catalina aquarium for my 75gal it was a 216 watt fixture with T5 lighting and they had great customer service there plus I think I paid like 160 or something close to that shipped.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1423&osCsid=a63738b93cd226a51c0780d0a681e387


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone tried the above fixture ?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

No, have not tried that one, but this place has some GOOD CHEAPER alternatives to TEK.
www.fishneedit.com

The T5 fixtures they are selling are just priced WAY too good.
They sell you with choice of bulbs (it lists white and blue, but if you call them they also have pink instead of blue for plant tanks)

The construction is pretty good and the single reflector with bends is pretty darn good for the price, and way better then the single square reflector behind most cheap T5 or PC fixtures.

Here is a Product review thread where it was taken apart to show the guts.
http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showthread.php?t=10825

I have heard horror stories from Catalina Aquariums lights.
I have heard many defend them also, but have heard way too many horror stories to consider purchasing from them.

I have heard NOTHING but good SO FAR from Fish Need IT lights
and it is cheaper then the catalina one and it does have a better reflector
And it is Silver which IMO is nicer then the standard of black.
The legs are pretty cool also, I think CA light has similar legs that flip, but might not come standard, might be an upgrade???


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I like the mount kit to mount the T5s to the MH's. Talk about futuristic.

If I ever go reef, I'm gonna have to do this.

Charlie


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

goalcreas said:


> No, have not tried that one, but this place has some GOOD CHEAPER alternatives to TEK.
> www.fishneedit.com
> 
> The T5 fixtures they are selling are just priced WAY too good.
> ...


I wouldn't buy another light fixture from Catalina if they cost half what they do now.. All they are is the same pieces/parts from China used by Odyssea and Coralife,with a _little_ better ballast and put together in the states instead of over-sea's.)
Cheap,flimsy crap. I've had to replace 4 ballasts in a Catalina 260w PC fixture in a year ( the new fixture was SUPPOSE to come with Workhorse ballasts,but when they burned up and I took it apart it had 4 cheap KARO Electronics ballasts..even the "new and improved" replacements sent from Catalina are Karo ballasts. (it only works on one set of bulbs already too,something like 2-3 months)
The T5 from them wouldnt even light up when I got it...sent that back for refund..
Heck I've had a Odyssea fixture for a couple years thats still running..its out lasted 2 Coralifes (way overpriced for a Chineese made fixture) and the Catalinas.The fans are a little annoying is the only complaint I have about it..and the single power cord.

I'm going to try one of the fishneedit lights I guess..Looks well put together for a China light.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

i have a 4ft Odessy light for my 75gall and works great no complaints and i have a buddy who has used them for years with no problems. he actually turned me on to them.


----------

